
Ask HN: What tools do you/your partner use during the home buying process? - munchieboy
Once you decide which houses you want to take a look at, what tools (excel, notes, etc.) do you use to keep a track of what you like and don&#x27;t like about the house?
======
ljsocal
Before buying, take a look at The NY Times rent/buy calculator
nytimes.com/interactive/2014/upshot/buy-rent-calculator.html?

What this and other calculators don’t take into consideration is the value of
owner’s time spent doing things renters don’t have to do.

